# Hello Foolish Mortals



## BorkYWarP (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello all!

I am a huge fan of Halloween. In '09 we did a murder mystery at my house. I have tons of props set up in the yard and always go the full mile in decorating. I'm also a huge fan of Disney and love the huanted mansion. Mr. Chickens threads on the Madame Leota crystal ball are what actually got me onto this site. It looks awesome and I can't wait to discuss more halloween stuff! Sweet!

- BorkyWarP


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, BW


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, BorkY!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome! Got any pics of your haunt?


----------



## BorkYWarP (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, this sure is a busy forum. I can't believe all the responses I got so quickly. I can't ever say I'd ever been in such a busy forum. I'll see what I can "dig up"....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

oh yeah...we love pics here.
Welcome to the forum.

We are starting to get more traffic now that summer is here. Everybody is starting to build for the season.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome...nice to meet you.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome BW...looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum BorkYWarP.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ahh, so we have Mr. Chicken to blame, do we? Welcome, come in, look around. Now you can never leave.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

